# what happens if you touch the replacement headlight bulb by accident?



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

They tell you not to touch it but what if you do by accident? How does it affect performance of the headlight?


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

It blows up when you hit 50 mph.

I guess the oil from your grubbies coats the bulb, and maybe the bulb burns hotter than it normally would and so it doesn't last quite as long. Just a guess, tho.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

I kinda touched it a little. Oh well.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

you may need to replace the halogen fluid


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

Halogen fluid? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=6


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

BringsMeWomen said:


> I kinda touched it a little. Oh well.


I mishandled the halogen bulb when replacing it in my desk lamp about 3 yrs ago and it still works fine. If performance is impaired I wouldn't know it, the thing is pretty bright. The packaging for it also said not to touch it. Maybe not 1:1 to headlight bulbs but your bulb's probably ok.


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

atyclb said:


> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=6


Wouldn't it be easier just to buy a new bulb?


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

milobloom242 said:


> I mishandled the halogen bulb when replacing it in my desk lamp about 3 yrs ago and it still works fine. If performance is impaired I wouldn't know it, the thing is pretty bright. The packaging for it also said not to touch it. Maybe not 1:1 to headlight bulbs but your bulb's probably ok.


OK cool. This is for my other car. Not the beemer.


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

atyclb said:


> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=6


This is funny as hell!! :thumbup: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

atyclb said:


> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=6


:bustingup :bustingup


----------



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

atyclb said:


> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=6


GO U2 U2 U2 U2 U2 U2 
U2 ROCKS A$$


----------



## Biff Trout (May 23, 2005)

Fingerprint oils can be removed with isopropyl, ethyl, or denatured alcohol. Wet a kleenex, wipe down the bulb and it is good as new.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

atyclb said:


> http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=6


:rofl: :thumbup:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

This whole site is hilarious.


----------



## bimmere46 (Jul 18, 2005)

BringsMeWomen said:


> This whole site is hilarious.


Yeh, I went through some of the links and some of those products are pretty inventive.  
What is really sad is, there is probably a market for that kind of stuff....somebody would buy it. :tsk:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

bimmere46 said:


> Yeh, I went through some of the links and some of those products are pretty inventive.
> What is really sad is, there is probably a market for that kind of stuff....somebody would buy it. :tsk:


I would definitely buy the flux capacitor.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

milobloom242 said:


> It blows up when you hit 50 mph.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rooz (Mar 10, 2006)

Just wipe them down with a cloth and some alcohol, what usually happens is the grease from your finger remains on them and causes the bulbs to somehow bust or "overheat"

It's happend to me twice so far, if you lok at the "busted" bulbs it's pretty neat to see how they burned :bigpimp:


----------



## mullethunter3 (Mar 10, 2006)

i touched the bulbs when i put mine in about a year ago and nothing has happened:dunno:


----------



## 325isJames (Apr 14, 2006)

so who has time to make up blinker fluid? i mean seriously how many people would believe that.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

325isJames said:


> so who has time to make up blinker fluid? i mean seriously how many people would believe that.


Your too nieve, there are many stupid people out there that would believe that.


----------

